# tips please



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I've always wanted to get my wife into either hunting or fishing with me. but she says she has no interest. any tips on how to maybe getting her to try them would be appreciated.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Any places you car fish from the car?
We have several turn outs around here that guys and their wives sit in the car and watch the boats go by while waiting for a fish.
Sometimes it helps to keep them comfy, plus the radio is there to listen to.
Pack a picnic and get her outside even if it's to a park.
Take small steps.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

A long long time ago... (I can still remember how..) Opps, sorry got side-tracked. 

I once used a step-method on my then wife (now ex) to solve your problem. The first step was getting her into archery. Next, we joined a couples league where she met (and was influemced by) other female hunters. The next step was getting her in the woods with her bow! It happened just once, because she "just couldn't shoot those cute deer". Hey, at least I tried  <----<<<


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I would imagine that you would like her to join you so you can enjoy each other's company and you can share your love for the outdoors with her. Like Trout said, small steps are the best. If you find that she just has not interest of hunting or fishing after attempts, incorporate it with something she does like. 

Does she like photography? Hike out to your hunting spot and snap pics along the way. Is she a sunbathing beauty? Have her sunbath by your side while you fish. 

The Wild Women of Washtenaw outing is in May every year and is a great opportunity for women to give a try at something new and test out if they like it without making a huge investment. Search through the women's forum and you can see some details of the fun had in 2003. In both years that I have attended, I saw women that were very reserved and apprehensive to try something completely new, myself included (such as a long range rifle, etc.). Afterwards, they were so excited and thrilled with their new experience. 

Have her join us next year! Even if it's not her cup of tea in the long run, she will have surely enjoyed our company.


----------



## OutdoorGirl (Oct 1, 2002)

It is hard for some women to get out and enjoy the outdoors. I don't know if I would be if it wasn't for my dad. I have to agree, baby steps are needed. I can't bow hunt, don't know why, but I have a hard time watching the deer run and then fall. It's the women in me. But, to shoot like at a range or 3D would be nice. I prefer to hunt with a gun. Good shot, down goes the deer. So, I think personal preference is first off. But, if she likes to take pictures, that is one way. How I got into fishing with Dale is I love to read. We wanted to spend time together, he wanted to fish. I went with him on the rivers and sat and read while he did his thing. One day, he hooked a big fish and said "Here hun, hold this rod and get this fish in." Now, I love it. If I could just make sure that everytime I stick my pole in the water and I could get a fish on....... 

Annie


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

If any of you ever want to spend a 1/2 day or day walking and learning about the wonders of the woods drop me a PM 
I like showing people whats out there.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks alot guys and girl, them were some great tips, especially the photograph thing she loves takin pics, and i never thought of that. I would just like her to experience what i am so passionate about, with out having done it she just cant understand.


----------



## n.pike (Aug 23, 2002)

I'd suggest taking her squirrel hunting, because a lot of times it is comical and makes you look like a schmuck when you are outsmarted by one. That is how my wife got going, now she hunts deer, ducks and all small game.
Last night I got home at 7, there was a note on the table "gone hunting". About 45 minutes later here she comes down the road with my 17mo old daughter and 3 squirrels. They go out hunting at least 3 times a week. She even cleans her own game and fish.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

That's too cool, n. pike.

Outdoor junkie, if you ever get the chance, take trout up on his offer. You'll have a blast.


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

I like the Outdoor Women's Programs. That's what got me started. I come from a family of hunters, I shot as a kid, but never got into hunting, even though the opportunity was always there.

I went to my first DNR Becoming an Outdoors Women Program and NOW I can get enough. The camaradrie, the support, the encouragement, the enthusiasuim. It's just different, Women supporting Women. Of course I alway's have my Wonderful Husbands support also.

A friend I met at a DNR BOW outing and I went Trap shooting today. We had a grand time. We're getting in practice for our Pheasant Hunt.

I think the Outdoors Women's programs are so Life changing, that I started the WWOW program in my area. Needed something in the SE MI area. A great opportunity to try something you may never thinnk of doing, with all the support and safety and excitement that you can get in one spot.

Good Luck, I'm sure Glad I changed. I didn't mind being the camp cook, but I sure Love to bring home the meat also


----------

